# Snow Snake



## jpranch (Feb 26, 2011)

Tired of the Snow Snake biting my a**. -21 this morning. -10 now. I can see the winter blue's in my staff and others. It's wearing on me as well.


----------



## peach (Feb 26, 2011)

OK.. so maybe I won't move to Wild Wonderful Wyoming when I retire.  The crocus are blooming here.. even though we had a late snow "storm".  It's been cold but no snowmaggdeon like last year.   The last time I was back your way in the winter, it was warmer in Iceland than western South Dakota.


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2011)

sounds like you need to have a staff training session in miami


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 26, 2011)

I swore I would never go back to Florida.............after this last ice storm this week, I'm re-thinking.  Know how you feel JP but we must continue to remember the other seasons which make up for the three months of cold, ice and slush     Hang in there...thinking spring and walleye.  Just spend some $$ like I did to buy a minnkota electric anchor wench so I can feel it's coming............... or I'll just sit here looking at the wench until it does


----------



## peach (Feb 26, 2011)

Wyoming is much like Western SD.. 2 seasons... winter and the 4th of july..


----------



## dhengr (Feb 26, 2011)

FM:

“buy a minnkota electric anchor wench so I can feel it's coming....” ??

Where did you buy your wench, and how do you feel her coming?


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 26, 2011)

Spring..............!


----------



## conarb (Feb 26, 2011)

​


----------



## fatboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, springtime in Colorado...3-4" of snow on the ground Friday, gone this morning. Sorry you didn't get the warm JP, hang in there dude! Northeren Colorado is for the most part a 4 season area, some years the seasons aren't very long, or take the year off......but, it is, what it is.


----------



## Alias (Feb 27, 2011)

About eight to ten inches of snow here Thursday/Friday last week.  After all of the storms that have missed us, it is welcome precip.  Might make a small dent in our drought.

Sue, where the west still lives.................


----------



## mmmarvel (Feb 28, 2011)

When I lived in Portland, Oregon we always said we had two seasons, the rainy season and August.

In Houston we also have two seasons, the humid season and the hot-and-humid season.


----------



## NH09 (Feb 28, 2011)

Right now I'm looking at frozen rain drizzling down 6 foot high snow banks - it seems like spring will never get here. In NH we only have 2 seasons: 8 months of winter and 3 months of bad sledding.


----------



## FredK (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I do hate it when temps dip into the 50's during the day.  Glad it only last for a day or two.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, another comedian......


----------



## dhengr (Feb 28, 2011)

I still want to know more about FM’s  “WENCH”...., that might be a good way to suffer through the winter.


----------



## mmmarvel (Feb 28, 2011)

NH09 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm looking at frozen rain drizzling down 6 foot high snow banks - it seems like spring will never get here. In NH we only have 2 seasons: 8 months of winter and 3 months of bad sledding.


So that adds up to 11 months, that last month is ... ?


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 28, 2011)

Well the weatherman really did us dirty this weekend.   Went to an outdoor Mardi Gras party and zydeco concert.   The forecast said the weather was going to be in the upper 50's so we took our jackets, then just had to carry them around since the temp stayed in the 70's

all night.

Darn weathermen.


----------



## NH09 (Feb 28, 2011)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> So that adds up to 11 months, that last month is ... ?


Mud season


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 28, 2011)

jp,

You are one tough cookie to put up with that sub-freezing %#@&*^$# !

It has been Springtime here for the last 3 weeks.   The shrubs, trees

and some flowers are budding out all over the place.  High 60's and low

70's for the last 3 weeks, 50's and 60's at night.

You folks who live in the polar north can have it!   That darned cold

weather is tough on us "old coots" !   

.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 28, 2011)

globe, seen tough. I'm not a patch on their shirt.


----------



## steveray (Mar 1, 2011)

Only a handful of degrees below freezing here this AM, probably start commuting on the motorcycle next week....$500 per month commuting fuel is killing me!


----------



## beach (Mar 1, 2011)

Took my daughter to the mountains this weekend to see her first snowfall...... One hour drive from our house and she definitely saw it snow! I had to shovel our car out the next morning....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 850

	

		
			
		

		
	
  (I know.... Boo Hoo....)

View attachment 408


View attachment 408


/monthly_2011_03/572953bf7d369_LakeArrowheadcompressedpic.jpg.592b0d5b20d3d4016010ecba3e68a07f.jpg


----------

